# Happy Birthday Eustache!!!



## Artrella

*    ¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Tico!!!    *​   

Gracias por ser alguien con quien siempre puedo hablar, meditar, reflexionar y compartir mi vida.   


*Mi* *regalito para vos*


----------



## ILT

Eustache:

Happy birthday, and may all your wishes come true! Blow hard on those candles!

ILT


----------



## Whodunit

*Happy Birthday, also from Germany!!!​*


----------



## NTFS

Greetings from the Philippines!! 

* Maligayang Kaarawan! *

* Happy Birthday!* 



NTFS


----------



## lauranazario

*Desde Puerto Rico... ¡feliz cumpleaños con güiro, tiple y cuatro!*​
http://americanhistory.si.edu/vidal/cuatro.jpg
http://www.xtec.es/aulanet/ud/musica/orff/conjunt/images/guiro2.jpg

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lainyn

*Happy Birthday, Eustache, bonne anniversaire!*  
May your days be long and full of blessings. May your loved ones be near to you always, may your ship always set sail for a true course...may each day that comes your way be like a flower freshly plucked - to be enjoyed for its duration without shame.
​

Here's your birthday present, - or at least, what it would have been! 
Eustache's Birthday Cake You have to copy the LINK LOCATION in order to see this photo, there is no way to just click on the link, my apologies. Here is the URL minus the covering text: http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/lainyn/Eustache.bmp


----------



## Phryne

*.

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!

* Me quedé pensando... todo este "hilo" sería una especie de "  estructuras aremicamente poliginicas con macho alfa"??? 

SALUDOS Y QUE TENGAS UN BUEN DíA!!!!! 

mj​


----------



## ITA

Cumpleaños Feliz,lo Mejor Para Este Dia!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

* ¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!*  ​


----------



## beatrizg

Lamento haber llegado tarde a esta celebracion. 
De todas maneras espero que hayas tenido un feliz cumpleaños!!!


----------



## Magg

A bit late but have the best of my wishes.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

Magg


----------



## Eustache

MUACHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!  realmente me han saco una sonrisota!!!!!!!!!

un beso y un abrazote!!!!
pura vida!!!!

...es bonito encontrar personas tan nobles aqui!


----------



## Lancel0t

though it's kind a late, I would also like to extend my greetings, HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## te gato

Oh Eustache !!!
So sorry I'm late to your birthday party....
but I had to wait for Lancel0t to finish parking his horse...Took Forever!!!..
anyway..I wish you all the best.and say Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tg


----------



## garryknight

_Another latecomer wishes you a_​ *happy birthday*.​ ​


----------



## Eustache

thanks a lot!!!!!! Te gato and garry!


----------

